# Jig to do 22.5 angle for TS



## Stick

Anyone know a good quick home made jig to do some 22.5 degree angles on the TS for the bottom corners of a triangle (flag case)?


----------



## woodnthings

*Stick you're at it again?*

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-military-retirement-box-11672/
Nice work there!
This thread may help: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/angles-setting-miter-saw-9644/ The same problem exists on the mitergage on the table saw. You have to make a jig/ spacer block so the angles work out to your 22.5 degrees. 67.5 degrees is the angle needed on the block. :blink: bill


----------



## Stick

woodnthings said:


> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-military-retirement-box-11672/
> Nice work there!
> This thread may help: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f27/angles-setting-miter-saw-9644/ The same problem exists on the mitergage on the table saw. You have to make a jig/ spacer block so the angles work out to your 22.5 degrees. 67.5 degrees is the angle needed on the block. :blink: bill


 Thanks Bill! I was thinking of doing a sliding "box-over" for my fence and then clamping the board to the box-over standing up on edge??? that would let me crank 'er over to 67.5 and get the angle desired, kinda like a tennoning jig. But every time I picture it in my head... it doesn't look too safe....:blink:


----------



## Gene Howe

The one I built is two sides which would be front and back, with a 6" wide X 12" long piece sandwiched between at the 67.5 angle. I left a 3/4" lip on both sides so the work would nestle between the two sides and insure the work stayed straight in the jig. I then sandwiched a straight piece flush on the back (against the fence). From the blade to the fence is about 8". That is to say, the jig is about 8" wide. 
Then I ran it through the TS so that it nipped off the bottom at a 90. That was so the full 3/4" thick the work piece would be exposed and cut. 
Finally, I glued 100 grit paper to the angled board.
In use, just place the jig between the fence and blade, snug the fence to the jig so it slides smoothly. Pull it back, insert the work and cut.
You can see, then, that mine rides against the fence.

If I were to do it again, I'd leave space at the top to clamp the work. In thinking about it, one could leave the front side flush with the angled board, rip the work just a bit wider than the angled board and clamp it across the jig using the back as a "fence" to hold it straight. Then just rip the work to width after the angled cuts on each end.

Gene


----------



## woodnthings

*Can your miter gauge do this?*

Newer one's can't. If not you can make this simple jig, a 3/4" x 3/8" oak runner a cross piece, and 2 screws with little slot in the far end to allow fine tuning:


----------



## woodnthings

*Stick did you see this?*

Pretty simple jig above for the angle cut you needed. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## WoodMark

_HELP ! I'm over here hanging off the table at 361 degrees_

Thats impossible because there are only 360 degrees in a full circle. 361 degrees would actually be only 1 degree. Also how may minutes are 1/2 degree....how many seconds? Does it help to think of 22 degrees 30 minutes and 0 seconds as 50% of 45 degrees which is 1/8 of a full circle :smile:...Im so confused, I posted this in the wrong place


----------



## Stick

woodnthings said:


> Pretty simple jig above for the angle cut you needed. :thumbsup: bill


 Hey Bill,
That jig above will definately come in handy for future projects. I have to cut a 5" wide board along it's width to a 22.5 deg. angle, so it's not going to help me today when I get to cutting because my TS only cuts 3 1/2 inches high. I'll take a picture of what I've come up with and let you know if it works!!


----------



## woodnthings

*OK I was thinking the board was horizontal*

When in fact it was vertical or on edge. That's a long cut to make and your sled riding the fence sounds like it will work. It just depends on the max depth of cut of your table saw. Would a bandsaw work? You might be able to make an adjustable jig to fine tune the angle. I've seen one somewhere, I'll see if I can find it. :thumbsup: bill


----------

